# Dust Collection Game Plan



## matt5895 (May 3, 2019)

Will try and keep question brief/focused. Have reached the age where began caring about the health effects of wood dust (I know). Putting together a plan for dust collection which I'd mostly ignored in the past. I don't want to purchase an inexpensive machine and then need to purchase so many additional accessories to make it fully effective that defeat cost savings. I'm looking at 3hp Grizzly collector for about $500. It has the option for 7inch hose. That seems like a great choice. It is not a cyclone dust collector. I'm also looking at that accessory that is basically a garage can lid that will operate as a separator/cyclone, but the openings are only 4''. So my question is more along the lines of whether I've over looked something obvious. My gut feeling is if I take the large machine with 7'' capability and instead run it into a separator with only 4'' capability I'll have squandered much of the benefit of buying the larger machine in the first place. Is that about right? My primary motivation/goal is capturing the stuff you don't see that will kill you and I'm debating between this less expensive grizzly with lots of power and something more expsenive with lots of power but built in cyclone.

Any input (whether technical or hard learned lesson) appreciated.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

You are correct to assume that using 4 inch duct work with a 3 hp collector will cripple the system. Furthermore, the Grizzly single stage dust collectors use filter bags that will not capture all of the fine dust. You need a one micron or better cartridge filter to do that.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Since you want to capture the fine dust and protect your health, I'd suggest you start looking at a more expensive set up. There are a million things that impact which one you need, but the nuts and bolts are you need to move HUGE amount of air which takes not only a powerful DC, but duct work that supports the air flow (4" isn't it). That captures much of the fines at the source, then you have to contain (or discharge) them. That takes a very tight filter (or exhaust outside). The purpose of a cyclone type unit has 2 major advantages (IMHO): the first is ease of emptying the dust bin, the second is it keeps your filters clear of clogging, which keeps the air flow up for a longer period of time. There are some other advantages as well, but these 2 count the most (again, IMHO).


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

At the risk of sounding redundant, 3hp combined with a cyclone and 1 micron filter is where you should start to look. And, I know it's not an easy read, but Bill Pentz can teach you a lot about it.
http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/

After some looking, the prices of all these cyclone systems have jumped quite a bit these last few years.

I built the Pentz system from scratch, but I have friends that work in sheet metal shops. It's not that complicated and it works beautifully.


----------



## fivecodys (Dec 2, 2013)

I second the Bill Pentz information. It was very helpful to me as I was designing my small system. I think that an air filtration system would be another thing you should consider to work hand-in-hand with the DC.
I have a little WEN unit in my garage shop. It's amazing what it grabs from the air. I used to open the garage door a little and then open the side door for ventilation. I thought I was good. Boy was I wrong!
Let us know where you end up.


----------



## MikeDilday (Feb 21, 2017)

I am going to repeat what has been said. A minimum 3 HP with 1 micron filter is best. 6 inch mains and 4-6" drops depending on the machine. Bill Pentz info and calculator is what I used along with a lot of internet research. I have the Jet JCDC-4 with 6" mains and 4" drops and it works great. Also the air filter really removes the fine dust in the air fast.


----------



## Sparks500 (Jun 30, 2017)

I run 6" to the machine if possible. I can tell the system is working well, my belt/disc sander is only a few feet from the tv I have on the wall, and there's no dust on the screen


----------



## matt5895 (May 3, 2019)

So thanks for all of the replies. I hadn't posted here before and figured i'd be lucky to get even one. So the idea that getting the more expensive type set up definitely occurred to me and was brainstorming every possibility other than that. Im not sure if i read the article referenced above. I grabbed a kindle book by a guy with a name i'll never be able to spell or pronounce but if i had to guess its he originates from eastern europe. was almost too much info without the background to process it. I had looked at the grizzly unit because it seemed like a lot of horse power for the money and the static pressure and air flow looked like it would be more than enough. I know that with the higher quality filters i'll get better results. Grizzly also had a 1.5 hp machine that was a cyclone for not much more money and wast portable/on wheels. So I am weighing (1) just getting something more expensive and being done with it; (2) getting that less powerful but portable cyclone machine the high quality bags and just wheeling it where i need it; or (3) the less expensive (but seemingly high quality) 3hp grizzly and trying to rig it up like a cyclone. Option 3 really appealed to me because it cost less and the idea of having permanent duct work would i guess make me feel like i accomplished something. When it comes to rigging it up to work like a cyclone I saw grizzly sold this $300 unit but then also sold the $30 (basically trash can lid with two 4 inch ports). I'll undermine my savings if i start buying $300 attachments for a $500 machine, so the trash can lid/separator really appealed to me. I just don't get why they only have 4 inch ports and advertise it as an accessory for a 3hp machine with a 7 inch inlet. Thanks for all of the replies.


----------



## HackFabrication (Mar 11, 2019)

Based upon what you've posted, IMHO get the: 
G0861: Grizzly 2hp Or the G0862: Grizzly 3hp

Both require 220v. The G0861 has a 13" impeller, the G0862 has a 15" impeller.

How many machines do you plan on running at a time? If only running one machine, you can get by with a smaller machine.

Do you plan on installing permanent duct work for all the machines? You will want to run the diameter ducting that matches the input of the cyclone. Reduce size at the machines, or if practical, increase the machine duct size to match.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> So I am weighing (1) just getting something more expensive and being done with it;
> 
> - matt5895


If you're serious about dust collection, this will be (by far) the cheapest way to go.


----------



## TungOil (Jan 16, 2017)

Matt- proper DC Design starts with designing the ductwork to match the needs of your tools. Only after you have ductwork design completed can you pick the DC that will meet you needs. This site has a good overview of the process:

https://airhand.com/designing/


----------

